# Why is my cat this colour?????!



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello all,
My 4 month old kitten has the colouring of a Chocolate Siamese cat, only very dark grey points. With the ice blue eyes and short hair. She was also born pure white and developed these points later on.
The strange thing is mum is my tabby girl mated with a pure black!! As far as i know there is no such colouring in either cats history, obviously i can't go very far back!! But i have known both cats families for quite some time even before they were born.
Mum cat had one of these kittens in her first litter and two in the second (second litter being an accident, albeit a happy one!) I have had her spayed now much to the dismay of most people i know!!! The vet doesn't know how these kittens have come about just put it down to genes like i have.
I'd love to hear what people think!!! And if someone has ever had anything similar.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Ragdolls are born pure white and develop coloured points later on,cant really explain your case though as black is such a dominent colour i would say to achieve a cat this colour from a black and tabby was 99.9% impossible


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Cannot help with cats - but dalmations are born white - the spots coming later - maybe cats are the same
anyone who knows = please tell???
regards
DT


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Ragdolls are always born pure white and always have blue eyes,but black is such a strong dominent colour and tabbys have a lot of black too,a white kitten is extremly odd:001_huh:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

It is really odd!! I will put a picture of her and mum up as soon as possible!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you sure she mated with a black cat?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely sure, i saw it, twice!!! The other one a few days later, he is my friends kitty.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

did mum cat mate with any other cats as well? as you do know that one cat can have a litter of kittens from different stud cats{fathered by different cats}
if she didn't mate with any other cats then I would say that somewhere along the line of the mother or father or both they had a cat of that colouring and it some how gets thrown when they mate.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

It almost looks like a little raggie kitten


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It's not impossible if both parents carry siamese gene (pointing) - it is a simple recessive gene and there is no doubt that this is what has happened here. Quite unusual but the siamese gene is fairly widespread in moggies (siamese being precocious and all that, accidental matings do happen)



shortbackandsides said:


> Ragdolls are born pure white and develop coloured points later on,cant really explain your case though as black is such a dominent colour i would say to achieve a cat this colour from a black and tabby was 99.9% impossible


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

have you seen the mother cat mate in the past and not have any kittens afterward, im only asking because cats can store sperm from past matings and only fall pregnant when the time is right for them. plus she could of mated with several male and the kittens from the same litter could well have different fathers either way you will never know for sure


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I'm afraid that just isn't true (re. sperm being stored from past matings). A female cat ovulates when mated. Sperm is only viable for a few days at most. It is true that more than one tom can be responsible for the kittens, but all matings do have to occur within a 48 hour window.



Amyk said:


> have you seen the mother cat mate in the past and not have any kittens afterward, im only asking because cats can store sperm from past matings and only fall pregnant when the time is right for them. plus she could of mated with several male and the kittens from the same litter could well have different fathers either way you will never know for sure


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

She only mated with the black boy. Her sister has also had a litter from the same male but had no pointed kittens!!!!
Another weird story is that the sister (Stitch) won't mate until Lilo (the one with these pointed kittens) is pregnant!!! And when she is giving birth Lilo will help her and Stitch will give birth where lilo's kittens are just to be together and look after them all with each other!!! They just do everything together!!! Bless!! x


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

related feral cats sometime give birth at the same time and raise their kittens together too normally if their mother and daughter or from the same litter tho but it isnt as common in house cats, they must have a good bond


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Your kitten sounds like a real cutie  You often hear of half siamese kittens being black, so maybe the dad had siamese in him? 

We have what was meant to be a jack russell. The breeders said they had crossed them with a smaller breed 5 generations back to get a smaller jr. Both parents looked like normal small jr's. The litter all looked like jr's, apart from one little brown one. We chose the brown one  The breeders didn't tell us what they had crossed with all those generations ago, but as Midge grew up it became very apparent. We have a little jr x chihuahua  She's only 7 inches high and everywhere we go people come up to me and ask about her. People always assume she is a chihuahua, she's just a little stockier. 

So perhaps your kitten is a throwback from many generations back.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful kitten! I would certainly say there's some Siamese in there. Siamese kittens are born white and develop their points later. Seal point is a derivative of black colouring. My local rescue centre had a seal point kitten born to a black mum last year - they had been dumped!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

All my cats have a great bond but the sisters especially. There are pics on here of them feeding their litters together in their bed!!
I am pretty sure that the kitten is because of a siamese throw back but i just wanted to hear other opinions!!


----------

